# Cree MC-E and SSC-P7?



## COAST (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm sorta new to flashlights. I want to buy a couple high quality LED's. Which do you think is better, the P7 or MC-E?


----------



## kuksul08 (Feb 5, 2010)

The SSC P7 is far left, and MC-E is right next to it. As you can see, the P7 is much bigger, that's potentially a downside.

The MC-E has the ability to wire in series or parallel, as each die is individually addressable, which may be useful.

The MC-E is a little more expensive.

I prefer the MC-E although I have no experience with the P7.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Feb 5, 2010)

kuksul08 said:


> The SSC P7 is far left, and MC-E is right next to it. As you can see, the P7 is much bigger, that's potentially a downside.
> 
> The MC-E has the ability to wire in series or parallel, as each die is individually addressable, which may be useful.
> 
> ...



Excellent comparison kuksul08.

COAST :welcome:.
Selecting the emitter type comes down to several things. Personal opinion (which you'll get lots of around here) and limitations of the lights size or power source. It kind of depends on what you are looking for and the lumen output needed. 

Tell us a little more about your application and the CPF will be glad to make suggestions.


----------



## COAST (Feb 5, 2010)

Im modding a 3D maglite..... Oh, Do i need a driver for a single LED?


----------



## Fichtenelch (Feb 6, 2010)

It depends on your battery supply if you need a driver or not. If your battery is in range of the Vf of the LED, it should be fine to run it without. However, a driver sometimes adds modes and you don't need the maximum power always and can save runtime with that.
However, personally i would go for the mc-e. I have a bunch of P7 here and only 1 light with mc-e and personally would go for the mc-e. The tint of the P7 always seemed a little bit yellow to me and the output of the mc-e feels a bit better to me with the same driver.


----------



## nein166 (Feb 6, 2010)

No you don't need a driver as you can build it direct drive with a P7 like darkzero did in this thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198104
In your case you can use 3 NiMH D size batteries, and a D sized heatsink
*Do Not Use Alkalines.* They don't handle the current drawn by the P7

For sputtering the driver look at spc's post here


----------



## COAST (Feb 6, 2010)

Fichtenelch said:


> It depends on your battery supply if you need a driver or not. If your battery is in range of the Vf of the LED, it should be fine to run it without. However, a driver sometimes adds modes and you don't need the maximum power always and can save runtime with that.
> However, personally i would go for the mc-e. I have a bunch of P7 here and only 1 light with mc-e and personally would go for the mc-e. The tint of the P7 always seemed a little bit yellow to me and the output of the mc-e feels a bit better to me with the same driver.


 

PMed you


----------

